# Quitting Smoking



## bosephus (Apr 12, 2015)

i just spent the last few weeks down and out with an upper respiratory infection , something i highly recommend you avoid . 
while i was sick i was admittedly a whiny crybaby ...  i freely admit to being a lousy ill humored sick person .

but now that i am getting better and i can breath well enough to walk more then 10 steps i figured out the positive side of getting sick ...  i think i might have kicked a 25 year old monkey off my back . 

it is a bit early to celebrate yet ... but i am confident i can say goodbye to mr phillip morris once and for all


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 12, 2015)

Best luck to you. I did it in 1984, it was tough, I gained 25 lbs.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 12, 2015)

You can do it.  I lost one Aunt, 2 parents to cigarettes before I finally quit.    2 years from now you will no longer cough and wonder why you ever wasted the time , money, energy and your health on such a foolish endeavor.  Go for it.  When I quit and wanted a smoke, I either went for a walk, drank water or ate carrot sticks or celery, it worked and I only gained a couple pounds.   I also chewed the gum for a while, but quit that pretty quick.

Best of Health to you
michael


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 12, 2015)

Congratulations, hang in there. I quit just over six years ago and have been very happy ever since.  Instead of spending $300 a month on smokes, I now support my machining hobby AND take a nice vacation trip with my wife every year.

I did gain some weight when I quit puffin'  and I am working on that issue, but it is starting to come back off. 

Managed to get rid of caffeine a couple of months ago too. My siblings are all on blood pressure medication, but mine is back to normal now and should be ensured of staying there as I get rid of the excess weight.

One hurdle at a time...


----------



## bosephus (Apr 13, 2015)

i can definitely see where weight gain can be an issue what with the nervousness and constantly wondering what to do with my hands now that they arent holding a cigarette all the time .
food also tastes better now that i havent smoked for a few weeks , and my oh my have i developed a bit of a sweet tooth , i am not sure where that came from .  but its easily solved , i just wont buy sweets .

 one odd thing i have to watch out for now , dehydration .... smoking always gave me dry mouth so i was constantly drinking water or iced tea as i always felt thirsty .
now .. no more dry mouth so i actually have to think about drinking fluids now .


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations bosephus.
I went thru something similar in January this year. I was in the hospital for 2 weeks with Pleurisy and Pneumonia. After opening me up, draining the fluid and scraping my lung to clean off the film from the excess fluid, that was enough to convince me to quit after 38 years of smoking. Haven't had one yet, going on 3 months now. I actually lost 30 lbs while in hospital and only gained 5 back. Feel a whole lot better and trying to eat healthier also.

Also if I can save the $100 or so a month I spent on smokes I might be able to buy a new Mill sometime next year.


----------



## David S (Apr 13, 2015)

Good luck bosephus.  I know it is tough, but it is one of the best things you can do.

Four years ago when our company shut down and I decided to retire (actually they decided for me ) I stopped smoking those small cigars.  It was due to any health issue at the time but rather I figured that the $50 or so a month that I was spending on smokes better got to my machining / clock repair hobby.

I told my self that when the box is done...I'm done.  Plus it was a stinky habit.  The first few weeks were a bit difficult.  I had a habit of reading the paper with a cigar.  Seemed strange to read the paper and no smoke.  After a few weeks it was all behind me.

You certainly have my support.

David


----------



## Cobra (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats!  Your live will be better quality for sure. 
I quit 30 years ago when my daughter was born. I had tried to quit innumerable time before. This time I had a beer when I wanted a smoke.  I was three packs a day so I spent about three weeks buzzed.  ( Good thing I worked in a brewery! - they were a lot more relaxed about drinking then!)
Watch out ( but don't let it faze you) 30 plus years later, I still get cravings.  
Stay strong!
All the best. 
Jim


----------



## kvt (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats,  and Good luck I quit several time, then started back up again.     But the last time seems to have stuck, It is nice to quit, and the money I now have to spend is a help as well.  
Again stick with it, you get to wanting one, take a brake and walk around   It does help.


----------



## tpic402 (Apr 13, 2015)

I am just over a year quit. Had to have cervical fusions in neck, surgeon told me flat out "if you don't quit you will not heal, and do not come crying to me"   so I quit, I still miss them believe it or not, but life is better without them.    If you know the world is coming to an end please call me so I can get a carton of Marlboro reds and some Cabo tequila and go out in style


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations. I quit in 1990 an never went back. Just be careful about 3 months from now because the urge will hit to have "just one" and you'll be right back in no time. You can never smoke anything at all again. Boy, do I miss having a big cigar while sitting outside watching the wildlife.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 13, 2015)

Ditto what Jim said - after a few months that urge will hit you, just don't give in to it! I still get the urge every now an then for a small cigar, but I ignore it and a few minutes later the urge is gone.


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 14, 2015)

I quit a little over a year ago when I had congestive heart failure and had to have a new pacemaker/defibrilator put in. Still get the urge now and then but it passes a lot quicker now.


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 14, 2015)

I kicked that myself in around 1985 because of the tax increase and I saw what it had done to my dad also. best wishes to you on remaining smoke free!


----------



## Wireaddict (Apr 30, 2015)

I quit a 2 pack/day habit cold turkey about 49 years ago after having pneumonia at least once & a "cold" that lasted for over 6 months.  The withdrawal was hardest the first 3 weeks but afterwards I hardly missed them although I regularly dreamed that I started smoking again then woke up relieved that it was just a silly dream.  These weird dreams lasted for 10 years.  Hang in there, it'll be worth it!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 30, 2015)

Halting any addiction starts at the same place, with you. If you really wish to quit you will succeed. If you only half feel the need to quit you will fail. You are the reason for stopping, there is no other. I wish you good luck in this endeavor, you deserve to win.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 30, 2015)

Way to go!!!! It will be one of the best things you have ever done for yourself. I quit on 31 Dec 1999 in the last hour of the day.........A date that I would have to wait 1000 years to duplicate. you will notice food tasting better so the pounds can creep up on you. I just watch what I eat and use my will power, just like quitting the tobacco.


----------



## bosephus (Apr 30, 2015)

i do feel a lot better  , still a bit jittery and cranky in the mornings  . 
but otherwise its not as hard as it was , i still find myself reaching into my shirt pocket for my smokes every now and then


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 30, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> Congratulations. I quit in 1990 an never went back. Just be careful about 3 months from now because the urge will hit to have "just one" and you'll be right back in no time. You can never smoke anything at all again. Boy, do I miss having a big cigar while sitting outside watching the wildlife.



I also quit in 1990... Was getting tired of waking up and coughing my guts out.  One day I woke up, coughing, and just knew that was it.  Pitched about half a pack and never went back.  The first month was tuff... then the cravings started a recession that was mostly gone by 6 months.  As the days, weeks, months piled up without smoke in my lungs; the effects started to reverse.  No more waking up coughing my guts out, sleeping better, breathing more freely, more energy, more wind, feeling better, stronger immune system, less winter colds, just better health in general.  

Looking back... I wonder why I did not do it sooner, however I think what Bill Gruby said makes sense:  If you are committed to quitting, you will.  

My best wishes to you to succeed!!!!!  I would plan a few things to divert your attention: snacks, activities, etc.  
As to the weight gain... IMO it is mostly craving food as a replacement to the smokes.  What worked for me was eating veggies that would fill me up: celery, carrots, etc... raw of course.  A side bonus: eating raw veggies is good for the body... <grin>


----------



## wrmiller (May 1, 2015)

Interesting that some folks have cravings so long after quitting. I wasn't a very heavy smoker and kept forgetting to buy them there at the last. A couple of weeks after I quit (I told myself and people 'I don't smoke' rather than saying I had quit) I walked out back with some of the guys who were going for a smoke break and one of the guys offered me one to see if I missed them. One puff, tasted like absolute crap, and I haven't had one since. Don't miss it, don't even think about it unless I read threads like this. Stick with it, you will like the result.


----------



## Ed of all trades (May 12, 2015)

I quit 2 packs a day when Marlboro went from 50 to 75 cents. I went out to eat with my girlfriend right after I quit and wanted a smoke after I ate and picked up a toothpick.  I have not gone back to smoking but I when I started reading this I reached up and felt the toothpick I have tucked over my ear. They don't cost 75 cents for 20 and I have yet to hear of someone getting cancer from a toothpick.


----------

